# Behringr



## Eboy87 (Sep 1, 2004)

Now I know I'm giong to catch a lot of flack for saying this but, I was in the market for a new graphic EQ. I was looking at DBX and DOD modles, when I saw a behringer ultragraph pro. After talking with the guy at guitar center (a great place to get gear in my opinion), he pointed out features that it had. First off, the faders light up. This not only looks preatty but you can configure it so that if you get feedback, the frequency that it is coming from lights up. I is definatley a timesaver. I know Beheringer isn't the best stuff, and the salesman agreed, but this EQ is definatley worth it.


----------



## avkid (Sep 1, 2004)

wow a lighted eq, now thats classy


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 1, 2004)

Go to http://www.behringer.com/DSP8024/index.cfm?lang=ENG and look at that Behringer. It has automatic feedback removal in the smallest increments so that it doesn't take away from your sound. It also allows you to save different presets for different settings and events. You can plug in a mic, and it tests your accoustics and adjusts the EQ for that. I've used it once and it is awesome.


----------



## JasonH (Sep 1, 2004)

avkid said:


> wow a lighted eq, now thats classy


ROTFLMAO


----------



## mbenonis (Sep 1, 2004)

I wonder what company Behringer ripped off this time...

Seriously, Behringer has a history of taking another company's product, analyzing it, and building a clone with cheap parts to sell for less. You might be interested in this page:

http://joyce.eng.yale.edu/~michaelf/behringer.html

Stay far away. Stay far, far way.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 1, 2004)

The latest legal trouble of Behringer was in 1998. Most of the products they are selling now have been developed since then. All the companies are competing for the same market. If they stole technology from another company, they would not have, say the smallest increments for feedback prevention.

Stay very close. Stay very, very close.


----------



## Nephilim (Sep 1, 2004)

Foxinabox10 said:


> Go to http://www.behringer.com/DSP8024/index.cfm?lang=ENG and look at that Behringer.



The DEQ2496 is a much better unit.


----------



## ETCalltheway (Sep 2, 2004)

I've always been impressed with Behringer. I, personally, put them up there almost with Mackie.


----------



## DMXtools (Sep 6, 2004)

I have an ancient Peavey Autograph (about ten years old). It combines a DSP-based graphic EQ, real-time analyzer and pink-noise generator in one rack space. You run the pink noise through the PA, move a calibrated mic. around the room, and the DSP uses the RTA to tweak the EQ to the room automatically. I used to put it in series with a more-conventional 31-band graphic - as the room fills with people, the characteristics change. I don't want to pump noise through the PA with the house full, so I used the Autograph to set a baseline, then the standard graphic to tweak by ear to compensate for the size of the crowd. After a couple years, I got good enough tweaking by ear that I pulled the autograph out of my rack to make room for another compressor.

John

John


----------



## mr_sound (Sep 20, 2004)

I wouldn't waste your money on behringer's feedback destroyers. I've been using them for a while now on my monitor mixes, and it's just a complete pain. It's ok if you have a graphic as well as the destroyer...that way you can still prevent it from taking too much of the "life" out of your mix. Sure you can save time with them, and if you know your frequencies really well you can use it as a 10 channel parametric eq, but I'd personally rather have a graphic. Plus these things seem to always attack the wrong feedback. For me all my filters end up being used to go after something that was similar to feedback, or even feedback from guitar amps bleeding into the vocals mics.

Now I don't know about behringers fancy new graphic with the auto feedback detection, but I've had the older one...without feedback detection...in my rig for a long time, and it has never failed me. *knock on wood* Lately I've been losing a lot of faith in behringer due to random things failing. I stopped using my behringer 32 channel board since 2 aux sends just completely died on me...plus the tape in and out were wired backwards (so in was really out). The feedback destroyers have had a few connectors fail (the XLR ones...1/4" held up just fine), and the outboard preamps for the digital board are putting a very weird metallic buzzing sound on everything. I never know what's going to fail next with them. 

I'm not one to rag on this lower level gear..I know people need to buy what they can afford..I'm one of them.......but behringer has really been dissapointing me. I buy most of their things due to the features...but you gotta really look into the product before you buy it for a specific use. The thing I loved about the digital board was all the onboard processing and effects. But if you actually use it you find out all the aux sends are POST eq, and processing. What good is that for monitors? 

But there are some behringer products that work rather well......the graphic that I have being on of them, and their direct boxes work really well. And the lighting board is a really good deal for the price.


----------



## who_touched_the_patch (Sep 20, 2004)

if you've ever used an eurolight lc2412 light board, you'll never mix behringer and lights again.

sure, they can do sound, but get them near 3phase and ur stuffed.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 20, 2004)

Not sure that I can see the relationship between this particular desk and 3 phase power?


----------



## tenor_singer (Sep 20, 2004)

I use an Eurodesk 24-channel 4 bus behringer mixer. I have been impressed with it. I think that is has offered quite a bit a bang for the buck, and considering that many small high schools have tight theater budgets, it is a good model.

My only problem has been with a bum channel. When I wanted it fixed, I couldn't find a person who could service it. Lately, the audio chain Lentines has had people who can repair them.

I too have heard about their less than savory reputation. Have they truly stopped (like one poster said in 1998)?


----------



## dj_illusions (Sep 26, 2004)

i have a ultragraph pro eq... they are great for the price considering i am not much of a behringer fan myself. i have never heard of the frequency with feedback flashing though, the channels do light up with their own individual LED lights so you can see them in the dark which does look pretty cool but as far as i know they dont flash...
i also agree with mr sound, dont waste your time with their feedback destroyers... i use pengin or whatever on my pc which is a spectrum analyser, just give it a feed from ur desk and it tells u what frequnecy fed back, or you can get DOD analogue models that work the same.. but i think they stopped making them.. not sure.
if any one wants a copy of pengin let me know!


----------



## halojen (Sep 29, 2004)

dj_illusions said:


> if any one wants a copy of pengin let me know!


im interested.
how big is it?
can you email it or you could just give us all a link to download it from.


----------



## dj_illusions (Sep 29, 2004)

i certainly could email it, it is 475kb just checked. if you want to PM me your email address I will send it off to you and anyone else who wants a copy.

as for downloading it, i am not actually sure where you can download it from. it was emailed to me by a colleague and i have never found a download site for it.


----------



## TBNAudioEngineer (Oct 5, 2004)

*Behringer DEQ2496*

After reading the entire line of posts, a few things came to mind. First, the ultra graph EQ is a neat little EQ if you'll just be doing basics, but who ever posted the DEQ2496 was right, it's the best EQ Behringer makes, which if you're going to be doing in depth EQ adjustments it's awesome, it does more then I can discribe. I paid $329 US dollars 9/30/04 for the one we use at the Station. It does however take a little bit of time to set up, but once it is, just save the settings. While it isn't a RANE eq, you can still afford that Big Mac at MC D's. go ahead you deserve the BIG MAC.  

Next up, whoever compared Behringer to Mackie, I hope you meant that in a nice way. Those of you who read my posts know I'm an avid MACKIE fan, and defend when prompted to do such. 8O 

I don't know anything about Behringer's light consoles, but if they're anything like the audio consoles you can't trust it at all. One thing Behringer especially doens't do well, is mixers. CONSIDER YOURSELVES WARNED!  

Everything else Behringer is Ok to Great.


----------



## mr_sound (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm starting to see why people dislike behringer's light consoles. I did a show the other week and a few scenes I had programmed were either missing, or severly changed. Of course, it could have always just been a disgruntled employee coming in late at night and bleeping with my stuff.


----------



## dj_illusions (Oct 7, 2004)

a local theatre company had some bogun do their lighting and he used one of them behringer lighting desks, they thought it was fantastic.

i did there next show with a jands event48, nothing special and they almost fainted at how 'high tech' it was compared to the behringer... should bring in a strand or hog and really surprise them.. oh wait, im not going back again, bloody community theatre and politics! (all they did was fight over stuff, i have better things to do with my time)


----------



## Nephilim (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Behringer DEQ2496*


TBNAudioEngineer said:


> I paid $329 US dollars 9/30/04 for the one we use at the Station.



You got ripped off 

Then again I got an edu discount from B&H. $269 baby 

Put it in the rack of the crappy-sounding theatre rig, and now it's a lot less crappy sounding.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Oct 11, 2004)

Behringer in my experience is amazing at audio equalizing and feedback control, and maybe they should stick to just that.


----------



## tenor_singer (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Behringer DEQ2496*


TBNAudioEngineer said:


> After reading the entire line of posts, a few things came to mind. First, the ultra graph EQ is a neat little EQ if you'll just be doing basics, but who ever posted the DEQ2496 was right, it's the best EQ Behringer makes, which if you're going to be doing in depth EQ adjustments it's awesome, it does more then I can discribe. I paid $329 US dollars 9/30/04 for the one we use at the Station. It does however take a little bit of time to set up, but once it is, just save the settings. While it isn't a RANE eq, you can still afford that Big Mac at MC D's. go ahead you deserve the BIG MAC.
> 
> Next up, whoever compared Behringer to Mackie, I hope you meant that in a nice way. Those of you who read my posts know I'm an avid MACKIE fan, and defend when prompted to do such. 8O
> 
> ...



I brought these posts points up to a friend who is a sound engineer. His response was that in his decades of audio mixing, he has never encountered bad problems with Behringer mixers. He does admit that they aren't sexy nor are they rugged, but if you have a set up where they won't be traveled, you cannot find more bang for your buck... especially when theater boards give you a total budget of $5,000.00 to purchase all sound/lighting control equipment with microphones, connections... etc.

Mine is 8 years old and I have only had one issue with it and that was caused by a student dropping it down a couple dozen stairs (one of the mono channels low block button stopped working).

I guess this begs the question... business practices aside... for those of us who cannot afford similar mixers at twice the price, will Behringer be a good start-up model if maintained and not abused? I personally think yes.


----------



## mr_sound (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Behringer DEQ2496*


tenor_singer said:


> I guess this begs the question... business practices aside... for those of us who cannot afford similar mixers at twice the price, will Behringer be a good start-up model if maintained and not abused? I personally think yes.



Sure behringer can be well worth it if you're on an amazingly tight budget...but I wouldn't ever put 100% faith in it. If you can't afford a backup board, then at least have a backup plan for what to do when the behringer board stops working right suddenly. Fortunetly I've never been caught in a situation where I didn't have a backup....but that's just cuz I never sell my old gear, hehe.


----------



## tenor_singer (Oct 12, 2004)

LOL!

I have an old PV board I can always hook up in a crunch... from the mid '80's :wink: 

tenor


----------



## Noiseboy (Jan 1, 2005)

*Clarification*

I'd just like to say that the Behringer graphics with FBQ are not feedback destroyers they are more like feedback detectors

They are used for a process called ringing out, where you bring up a microphone until it feedbacks, normally u have to try each frequency on the graphic to find the feedback, however with FBQ the fader at the feedback frequency glows so you can notchit out and get better Gain before feedback

This is just an aid to something you should all be able to do with a standard Graphic equaliser anyway.

-Paul


----------



## Noiseboy (Jan 1, 2005)

P.S I am offended that it says (actor) under my name....Who's idea was that!!!! grrrrrrr

lol


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 1, 2005)

Noiseboy said:


> P.S I am offended that it says (actor) under my name....Who's idea was that!!!! grrrrrrr
> 
> lol



What are you offended about? Only 7 more posts and you get to junior techie!

One of these post should be in the New Member forum - let us then welcome you officially to the world of CBDC.


----------



## Scooter (Jan 24, 2005)

Foxinabox10 said:


> You can plug in a mic, and it tests your accoustics and adjusts the EQ for that.



The dbx Driverack PA Does That Exact Same Thing Only Ten Times Better. that's who berhingher ripped off this time. they make me so mad.


----------



## Scooter (Jan 24, 2005)

How can you people say that berhingher boards are ok. they are SO NOISEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's horrible.


tenor_singer said:


> LOL!
> 
> I have an old PV board I can always hook up in a crunch... from the mid '80's :wink:
> 
> tenor



i run a Mackie 32*8 and i kept my old board for a backup, a soundcraft spirit studio 24. it's a piece of sh*t . left bus on main mix burnt out. left bus on mix b burnt out. 9 completley dead channels and the rest have boatloads of noise but it works as a backup.


----------

